# advice on paint sprayer



## justin76 (Mar 17, 2013)

Evening,

I would like some advice from professionals who have experience with the airless paint sprayers. I have an older home wood siding that I would like to repaint myself going forward as well as deck, fence etc. So, it maybe used a couple times a yet at most. I was looking to rent one however my local rental shop is selling their used model Titan Rentspray 600 for $500. My question is do I need something this powerful for occasional use or should I save a couple hundred dollars and get more of an entry level Titan or possibly a soratTech 1720? It seems some of these lower models can be found online for less than $300. Just have no idea so looking from some advice from others who use these every day.

Cheers,

Justin


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Are you a professional painter?


----------



## justin76 (Mar 17, 2013)

Not any longer. Years ago worked on a crew and looking to get a sprayer for side jobs etc. just thought the best advice could be found here before i make a purchase.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I own a Titan 100 and am impressed with it for just under $300.00 it is worth it for you, I used mine every day for a year with no issues at all sprayed hundreds of gallons with it.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

I've been using my Titan 400i for probably 5 years with no trouble, new seals in the pump is all. Also used a SprayTech for back-up which worked great until the prime/spray switch fu*&ed up.


----------



## justin76 (Mar 17, 2013)

doing some research I think the titan is a nice machine as long as condition is good. 

As a follow up, since using a paint sprayer is new for me, I have been reading a lot about overspray. If I am careful doing work on a non windy day on a house within a neighborhood, how big of an issue is overspray in regards to distance etc. For ex. if there are neighbors across the street or 20 plus years away, do I need to have them move their cars as a precaution?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I use a 211 or 217 tip for all my exterior spraying, a whole lot less over spray, I usually ask neighbors to move their cars anyways. I used to carry a generic car cover to cover the cars when the HO's are not home to move them a soft backed large drop cloth also works for covering cars, make sure it is new and not used and a abused.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Depends on how much you plan on using it over a year. Titan 440 or graco 395 would probably fit your part time needs. Any of the cheaper units would probably not last very long.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

justin76 said:


> doing some research I think the titan is a nice machine as long as condition is good.
> 
> As a follow up, since using a paint sprayer is new for me, I have been reading a lot about overspray. If I am careful doing work on a non windy day on a house within a neighborhood, how big of an issue is overspray in regards to distance etc. For ex. if there are neighbors across the street or *20 plus years *away, do I need to have them move their cars as a precaution?


well heck if they're 20 years away I don't think I'd be worrying about em !:whistling2:. Seriously, err on the side of caution and use common sense and you'll be fine:thumbsup:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> Depends on how much you plan on using it over a year. Titan 440 or graco 395 would probably fit your part time needs. Any of the cheaper units would probably not last very long.


My Titan 440i has seen pretty much constant daily use for last 5+ years and we haven't babied it. :thumbsup:.


----------

